# 2 months old Alaskan Malamute



## stitch19 (May 16, 2009)

So I was looking for a month for a husky and today i found alaskan malamute and bought it. He is 2 months old.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I want a puppy sled head! Although, I'm not to certain what look that is in his eyes in the last picture...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Harrise...you already have the limit on dogs..so repeat after me...No More Sledheads...No More Sledheads!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

He's very cute. Congrats on the new addition! Hope you have fun with your pup.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

harrise said:


> I want a puppy sled head! Although, I'm not to certain what look that is in his eyes in the last picture...


I'm pretty sure he's allowed to have up to 7 slead heads on one sled team...

I don't know what that forth dog is? bulldog mebe? i don't know if he'd cut it LoL.



stitch19 said:


> So I was looking for a month for a husky and today i found alaskan malamute and bought it. He is 2 months old.


Such a cute pup.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

tw1n said:


> I'm pretty sure he's allowed to have up to 7 slead heads on one sled team...
> 
> I don't know what that forth dog is? bulldog mebe? i don't know if he'd cut it LoL.


It's a Saint Bernard. That dog could pull a sled if it wanted to... as long as it's not a lazy lap dog like most Saints I've met lol.

Cute puppy too. Malamutes and Huskies are too cute when they're little.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

What a pretty dog. I think those are one of the many pretty dogs out there.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

lol cute 


get the nexxt one as wolf hybrid lol


auuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## stitch19 (May 16, 2009)

the other black dog is a pudle(weird tall one) they seem to be doin well together so far. the pup doesnt wonna go for a walk at all, i am strugling to make him walk with me, hehe


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

tw1n said:


> I'm pretty sure he's allowed to have up to 7 slead heads on one sled team...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 7 dogs is even a relatively small team of dogs.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

tw1n - Harrise is at his limit for dogs he can actually have...I think he would have 10 of sled heads if he could..right Harrise?


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Pretty dogs..........very independent and strong. 

I had one years ago chewed my furniture, shoes and anything that was around. Wish I had crate trained him.....he was wild! He went to a family friend that owned a farm and he's still there loving life. Good Luck


----------

